# My Imperials



## minicoop1985 (Feb 2, 2016)

Imperials by Michael Long, on Flickr

Thought you guys might appreciate these.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 2, 2016)

Those are neat. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Feb 3, 2016)

Indeed neat trio. To bad all 127 format.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 3, 2016)

Agreed. Too bad 127 is dead, but 35mm is a far easier system with the cartridges and all.


----------



## john.margetts (Feb 3, 2016)

127 film is still available, at least here in Europe.

www.johns-old-cameras.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 3, 2016)

It was here thru Blue Moon in Portland but I don't know if it still is. 127 film that is.

Nice set there. I have a Satellite, but that one on the right is rather unusual.


----------

